# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Sharing some of my sulawesi shrimps photos

## seudzar

It's been a long time I posted my sulawesi shrimps. I move out from my mum place to my new place where I set up my new tank. Half of my cardina dennerli population died when I move them to a new tank at my new place. Now slowly waiting for the population to build up. Added in some Malili red, blue leg poso and white orchid.

----------


## stormhawk

I must say, your specimens are fantastic. Are you breeding the C. dennerli at home?

----------


## oiishi

Very nice. More tanks coming soon?

----------


## marco

Do they cross breed

----------


## AQMS

Nice. So you gonna have a bigger tank in your own place?? :Grin:

----------


## seudzar

Initially it's a less than 1 ft cube at my mum place. Cardina dennerli breed like mad. So I change to a 56L tank at my new place. Now cardina dennerli, blue leg and white orchid starts to breed like mad also.. Lol

----------


## seudzar

Macro, they do not cross breed

----------


## huizhong

Do you mind to share how to set up a Sulawesi tank? They are beautiful but I dare not venture into them as I have no idea how to setup one.

----------


## seudzar

The setup is the same as most of the shrimps setup. Except the stuffs (rocks and sand) are all inert. Main thing lies on the water quality which we can play. The water I used is distilled water plus salty shrimps sulawesi minerals 8.5. The amount of minerals to add are stated on the minerals container. The minerals are readily available at GC, C328 and Y618. 

Tank cycling is the same as what the other members did when they setup for their tank for CRS and the rest of the shrimps. Unlike the rest of the shrimps, they need a lot of hiding place. They will hide most of the time as they are not used to the surrounding, once they got used to the surrounding, they will feed in the open. 

If you need more help, do pm me.

----------


## seudzar

> I must say, your specimens are fantastic. Are you breeding the C. dennerli at home?


Hi Stormhawk, yes, I am breeding c. Dennerli at home. Population has increased but still very small and I know they are pretty stable.

----------


## yongkeat

beautiful!  :Very Happy:

----------


## yongkeat

full tank shot please~

----------


## seudzar

> full tank shot please~


Here you go

----------


## cherabin

Über nice. Always had the temptation to try Sulawesi shrimps but till now, still hasn't had the courage to take the plunge. Great to see a successful Sulawesi shrimp keeper.

----------


## huizhong

wow beautiful! would love to see all the tanks!

----------


## seudzar

Thank you Cherabin and huizhong for your kind comment. I have know a few successful Sulawesi shrimp keepers and they seldom post in the forum. It is very interesting to see them feeding everyday.

----------


## sateman

Wow! Now you are getting me very itchy all over to start a sulawesi tank.
I tried about a year back was not successful. I will be "disturbing" you soon..hehehe

----------


## blacksnow

Hi Seudzar, 

Do you mind sharing your water parameters?

Btw what species is that in the 5th picture?

----------


## seudzar

Hi black snow, I never measure my water parameters. I only measure the Tds which is 158 currently. Just using salty shrimp sulawesi minerals 8.5 and distilled water

Think the shrimp on picture no. 5 is called red spotted bee shrimp. It was mixed with the 6 banded bee shrimp that I got a couple of months ago. Unfortunely the 6 banded bee did not make it when they in my tank.

----------


## blacksnow

Hi, sorry to interupt your post , but do u mind id for mi the left shrimp?

----------


## seudzar

> Hi, sorry to interupt your post , but do u mind id for mi the left shrimp?


Looks like a blue leg poso to me. It's the 2 blue spot pattern on the tail that id it, can you confirm on the colour of the legs and its whiskers too.

----------


## blacksnow

Hi Seudar, 

I think i have seen you on some other forum... 

Anyway the shrimp is always orange colour but the tail is blue.
Leg is white n whiskers is red or orange. 

Maybe is called Orange Poso? LOL. Kidding

----------


## seudzar

> Hi Seudar, 
> 
> I think i have seen you on some other forum... 
> 
> Anyway the shrimp is always orange colour but the tail is blue.
> Leg is white n whiskers is red or orange. 
> 
> Maybe is called Orange Poso? LOL. Kidding


Don't think there is orange poso, unless you did not get your shrimps from LFS.

Yes. I at aro in your thread. Lol

----------


## oiishi

Hi Blacksnow

How long have you keep this *orange* shrimp?

----------


## oiishi

Hi Blacksnow

How long have you keep this *orange* shrimp?

----------


## seudzar

Black Snow, I interested to know how much you bought the orange shrimp and how much it cost.

----------


## blacksnow

I bought the only 1 orange for five and kept it for a month. I think the orange alien is mixed together with other sulwesi shrimps when i bought them . It really looks like blue poso which i have 1 inside the same tank as orange.

----------


## seudzar

It should be blue leg poso.

----------


## oiishi

Yes it should be blue leg peso.

----------


## blacksnow

Noted and thanks Bros, :Smile:  
Sorry to interupt Bro Seudzar thread. 
Anyway my orange shrimp looks like Seudzar 2nd picture.

----------


## seudzar

> Noted and thanks Bros, 
> Sorry to interupt Bro Seudzar thread. 
> Anyway my orange shrimp looks like Seudzar 2nd picture.


No problem...! Cheers..!

----------


## Yany

wow.... I've been MIA for a while and love to see the Sulawesi tank. My shrimps all went to shrimp heaven when I was hospitalised last year and have not started it again since. Still have the tylo snails tho  :Smile:

----------


## blacksnow

Btw Bro Seudzar, do u change or top up water?

----------


## seudzar

I change 10%-20% water every 2 weeks. Did top up using distilled water on and off.

----------


## blacksnow

ok thanks for the info

----------


## seudzar

some more photos of the shrimps... so sorry for the poor quality.

----------


## magpie

Very beautiful Sulawesi shrimps and good photo taking.

----------


## seudzar

> Very beautiful Sulawesi shrimps and good photo taking.


Thank you magpie.

----------


## Kenng

Nice, how do you get the algae growing so well on the rocks?
By the way what temperature did you keep them in? Are you using a fan?
For the distilled water and mineral salt 8.5, how often do you top up and dose, weekly?
For the mineral salt 8.5, it is stated need to dissolve in warm water is that so? Seemed to be troublesome.

Sorry for asking so much as I failed before, but still hoping to get back. Thank you in advance for your advice.

----------


## seudzar

Hi Kenng,

I am using those 3W LED for my tank and the lights are turn on for 14 hours each day. The shrimps are kept in normal room temperature, i did use a fan to keep the temperature below 30 degree as these few weeks the weather is very hot. 

For topping water up due to evaporation, i just pour in the distilled water. 

For water change, i just mixed the salt with distilled water and add into the tank, usually change 10% of the water only every 1 week.

For the mineral salt 8.5. Yes it is very troublesome to dissolve it totally using hot water or using CO2. However, i did not use either one method, i just mixed it and pour directly onto the tank. If you find it troublesome, you might want to try use the mineral salt 7.5. It can dissolved easily with distilled water, leaving no residue. 

However, as stated in their website. Mineral Salt 7.5 are for keeping C. Dennerli, white orchid, blue leg poso. Mineral Salt 8.5 are for more sensitive shrimps like Red line and Harlequin. However, keeping and breeding of red line and harlequins still seems impossible for me even using 8.5 salts. I wonder if any people successfully breeds them in Europe. I do not have much luck for Gold flakes. I do have malili red berried in my tank but to see if it successfully breeds, it will take probably another 2 - 3 months to tell. 

If you just want to keep and breed C. Dennerli, white orchid or blue leg poso. You can just get mineral salt 7.5.

Cheers

----------


## tatguy

May I know what media is inside your filter?

----------


## seudzar

> May I know what media is inside your filter?


Mixture of biohomme, ehiem substratpro and seachem matrix.

----------


## tatguy

thanks for the reply, another question. 
i am using saltyshrimp 8.5 too, but i do not boil my water nor use CO2. i only pour the recommended amount and stir. all i get is milky water that reaches pH of about 7.5 only therefore i always overdose till i get the desired pH. does it happen to you too?
The water does get less milky over time though but the residue still settles at the bottom and milks my water up if i stir them.

----------


## seudzar

> thanks for the reply, another question. 
> i am using saltyshrimp 8.5 too, but i do not boil my water nor use CO2. i only pour the recommended amount and stir. all i get is milky water that reaches pH of about 7.5 only therefore i always overdose till i get the desired pH. does it happen to you too?
> The water does get less milky over time though but the residue still settles at the bottom and milks my water up if i stir them.


Hi, same for me, I do not use CO2 or boil the water. I did post this question to saltyshrimp before. They mention only when the mineral salt is almost fully dissolved, you will achieve pH close to 8. However they do not really concern about the pH level, they are more concern about gH and TDS. Try not to overdose. I got a couple of Sulawesi snails died due to overdose. 

As for me, I just left the undissolved minerals in the tank, saltyshrimp did mention to pour those undissolved minerals in the tank. They will dissolved soon or later. Shrimps and snails does produce co2, just that not sure if they are enough.

----------


## tatguy

hmm ok thanks for the info.

----------


## seudzar

> hmm ok thanks for the info.


You are welcome

----------


## Kenng

> Hi Kenng,
> 
> I am using those 3W LED for my tank and the lights are turn on for 14 hours each day. The shrimps are kept in normal room temperature, i did use a fan to keep the temperature below 30 degree as these few weeks the weather is very hot. 
> 
> For topping water up due to evaporation, i just pour in the distilled water. 
> 
> For water change, i just mixed the salt with distilled water and add into the tank, usually change 10% of the water only every 1 week.
> 
> For the mineral salt 8.5. Yes it is very troublesome to dissolve it totally using hot water or using CO2. However, i did not use either one method, i just mixed it and pour directly onto the tank. If you find it troublesome, you might want to try use the mineral salt 7.5. It can dissolved easily with distilled water, leaving no residue. 
> ...


Thank you Bro for sharing. Can I know how did you get the algae to grow so nicely on the rocks? Kind of surprise the LED lights can do this.

----------


## seudzar

I am using Green Element Evo 3W LED series. Total Wattage for my lights from these LED are 30watt which is quite big. The lights are ON for at least 13 hours everyday, so i believe under any condition the algae will surely grow.

----------

